# Kabel für Digitale Eingänge



## klaus1 (10 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach passenden Kabel für die Gebäudeautomatisierung meiner Beckhoff SPS. Da ich nie mehr als 10m Leitungswege von der CPU zu meinen Tastern habe, würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich statt der teuren LIYY oder Steuerleitungen ein einfaches CAT5 Kabel mit 8 Adern verwenden kann.
Kann mir jemand den Leiterquerschnitt des Kabels nennen?
Hinzkommen würde noch der Schirm, der auch nicht stört.
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## MSB (11 Mai 2010)

Nimm doch einfach simples Telefonkabel (IYSTY), noch günstiger dürfte wohl kaum gehen.
Solange gewährleistet ist, das das Kabel im Betrieb nicht ständig/öfter bewegt wird,
funktioniert das sicherlich problemlos.

Steuerstromkreise sind laut VDE0113 ab 0,2mm² erlaubt = ~0,5mm Durchmesser.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## klaus1 (11 Mai 2010)

das problem ist das ich hier keine kabel mit mindestens 8 adern finde. Telefon sind ja meist nur zwei!


----------



## Matze001 (11 Mai 2010)

Y (ST) Y XYZ x 2 x 0,6(0,8)

XYZ ist immer die hälfte deiner benötigiten Adern 

Ich kenne es von 1 bis 256. Mehr hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2010)

Matze hats bereits gesagt.
IY(st)Y 4*2*0,6(0,8mm²) wäre z.B. deine Leitung, die du hierfür benötigst.
oder aber 10*2*0,6... auch in DA gesprochen. Also 10DA, 20DA, 50DA,....
Kann dir nur sagen, wirst deine Freude haben beim "Auftrennen" der Bündel.


----------



## cas (12 Mai 2010)

CAT5 
Category 5 Twisted Pair ist wohl der Standard für Netzwerke mit 10 und 100MBit. Das Kabel besteht aus 4 bzw.8 Adern, die paarweise miteinander verdrillt (verseilt) sind. Jedes Aderpaar ist geschrimt und das Kabel insgesamt ist auch geschirmt. *Der Aderquerschnitt ist üblicherweise bei 0,4 qmm angesiedelt*. Eigenschaften: Hohe Frequenzbandbreite (optimiert auf 200 MHz) für Datenraten von 10 bis 200 Mbit. 

Hallo,

ich denke fast, das einfaches cut5 noch günstiger ist als Telefonkabel mit gleicher anzahl Adern.

Außerdem ist das Telefonkabel dicker und starrer.

Allerdings ist cut 5 sicherlich viel empfindlicher.

Das ist meine Meinung...
MfG CAS


----------

